# Betta Breeding Tutoral with pictures



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

the male and female must be well conditioned on live or frozen foods. Breeding can be done in a 2.5gal. tank. Put the male in this tank with the female in her jar right next to him so he can see her. When he has built his nest and she has her vertical stipes then it is time to put her into the tank with him. The female has been released into the males tank. You should not have any bubblers or filters running at this time.Now is when I put a small silk plant in to give the female something to hide in as the male will chase her around violently. done worry this is normal. Betta courtship is very violent. This can go on for 3 to 4 days.




























when you see him wrapping around her you should also be able to see the eggs falling out of her. this is when they are fertilized by the male.










After he releases her she will be in a comatose state. This will pass quickly and she'll be ready to be wrapped again. Don't be alarmed if she looks dead this is normal and should happen.










Now the male will leave the female to collect his egga and blow them into the nest.



















Eggs in the nest that he has collected.


















The eggs are the very white spots in the nest.

You will know when the spawning is over. The male will again become violent with the female and chase her away from his nest. She will eat the eggs. It is important to now gently remove the female and put her in her own jar. Feed her good and medicate (DO NOT use Malafix. It is very toxic to betta) her for her torn fins. The male will not be fed now for the next 5 days while he cares for the eggs and then the wigglers as they hatch.
Now the waiting game. If the eggs are fertile it will take 2 days for the eggs to hatch. The male will keep collecting the eggs as they fall out of the nest morning, noon, and during the night. If the eggs are not fertile the male will eat them and that's the end of that spawning. This happen quite often with a virgin pair.

A few extra hints. When your setting up your breeding tank. Place a black towel, black construction paper or a very dark color of something under the tank. This makes it much easier for the male to see the eggs on the bottom of the tank.
About two weeks before you know your going to breed a pair start a culture of infusoria. This is very easy to do. Just put water in a jar and add lettuce leaves to it. Close it up and set it in a sunny window.
The fry don't have to be fed for the first 2-3 days because they will live on there eggs sack.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

Thanks for the information and pictures


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Your welcome.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Did you try anything yet?


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

conditioning two females and was wondering your input on putting two females and one male in the breeding tank. I've heard of people doing that before. Does this cause competition and hurry the breeding process, or is two females just problems w/ fighting etc.

The conditionings going good and yea just waiting.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

No never never put two females in with one male unless you want three dead fish......Condition well for about two weeks.


----------



## suhmbodie (Oct 8, 2010)

my male flares at the female in the breeding tank but builds no nest. She seems interested cuz she flares back at him also and doesnt seemed scared. ill let them see eachother agaib tomorrow.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

You have to leave her there all the time. Also she has to have her vertical stripes before you put her in with him so watch for those.


----------



## Corwin (May 23, 2010)

Very excellent thread. I think we need to start developing more of these for the forum. Its always good to have these sort of things up as a) they are a great resource which can be hard to find on the net, especialy with some fish/inverts and b) it can provide quick help for someone who may just be passing through.


----------



## Bettawhisperer (Oct 1, 2010)

Feel free to do what ever you want to with it.


----------

